# Target got new pet stuff



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was at Target last night and noticed they got in a whole bunch of new pet stuff (clothing, beds, bags, bowls, toys, picture frames, etc.). It is really cute stuff.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I dont have one near me unfortunately, but we were on a road trip yesterday so I stopped in and got the pink croc bag that saltymalty mentioned in her post the other day. It really is cute! A little too big, and the hook is in a really bad place so I will need to move it, but it wasnt expensive at all. I almost got the big pink cookie\treat jar too but I controlled myself.







It was my first time there, but they did seem to have a good bit of puppy stuff. Even an adorable little carrier from Izaac Mizrahi, but it was way tiny even too small for Phoebe now. Patent with plaid, really cool for those really tinies!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh cool! We will definantely have to check it out!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh NO...........Another store to get into trouble in!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay, I have a stupid question. Are the dog carriers sold in the department with pet stuff or with the regualr bags stuff? Cause we regularly go to Target (and of course I visit the pet stuff aisle) but I never see any carriers there!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I've never seen the pet carriers either, but last week or maybe 2 weeks ago when I was there they were taking apart the whole pet sections and expanding it. Can't wait to see what they've got now!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

They area in the pet section. There are like 4 new "lines" of pet stuff (kind of themed). There is like a prince and princess one. I can't remember the others.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Jeez! Check out Target's Online Pet section


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 11 2005, 12:20 PM
> *Okay, I have a stupid question.  Are the dog carriers sold in the department with pet stuff or with the regualr bags stuff?  Cause we regularly go to Target (and of course I visit the pet stuff aisle) but I never see any carriers there!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51362*


[/QUOTE]


When I was there a week or so ago I saw the bags in the pet isle. They had a lot of really cute pink stuff, but since we have a littleman, all I could do was look







In our Target here in Ct. they had both sides of the isle full of all kinds of clothes, accessories,doggie household items(like the cookie jar) and two syles of bags one very nice one but again it was pink and another one that was black . The black one was the kind that looked like a womans pocketbook and was $24.95 or $24.99. Good price for the bag, it just wasn't the kind I wanted right now, after I get a collection going maybe I will pick it up....hehehe. They had really added to their pet dept. since the last time I had looked


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks like Walmart has also expanded their online Pet Supplies section


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, and Target had that pink Flexi retractable leash everyone was talking about last week.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

The carriers are in the pet section, yes. I was trying to find them in handbags







The black one that I saw was the kind the head hangs out. I am still tring to keep Phoebe's head HIDDEN but even the new pink one she nosed her way out by pushing until the zipper came open (it wasnt too difficult). 

That walmart site does show alot more pet stuff than I'm used to seeing there. I used to go there for pads, until Ebay


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was in Target this weekend and saw the new pet section. That faux pink croc bag is really cute and you can't beat the price. 

Kristi, did you get the bag for Lexi? I know she's about Lady's size and I wondered how she fit in it? It looked like it would be a tight squeeze if I ever wanted to zip the whole thing up. Head hanging out, Lady would be fine.

So I walked away without it - for now!

Just as well. I need to stock up on Frontline, Interceptor and 3V caps this month....!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

It is so dangerous. I was there last week and noticed all of their new clothes! 
They have super-cute beds too!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 11 2005, 11:58 AM
> *I was in Target this weekend and saw the new pet section. That faux pink croc bag is really cute and you can't beat the price.
> 
> Kristi, did you get the bag for Lexi? I know she's about Lady's size and I wondered how she fit in it? It looked like it would be a tight squeeze if I ever wanted to zip the whole thing up. Head hanging out, Lady would be fine.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No I didn't get the bag. I have to be really good for until next fall. I still haven't decided for sure if I'm getting a second puppy, but I'm still saving for it. So with that, the trip to San Diego, and having to buy new spring and summer clothes (none of my old clothes fit) money is a little tight. Oh, and in the fall I will have to buy new winter clothes. Dang I love losing weight but god it gets expensive. So no new things for Lexi for awhile. I will probably get something for her at one of the San Diego pet stores.


----------



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Apr 11 2005, 12:20 PM
> *Okay, I have a stupid question.  Are the dog carriers sold in the department with pet stuff or with the regualr bags stuff?  Cause we regularly go to Target (and of course I visit the pet stuff aisle) but I never see any carriers there!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51362*


[/QUOTE]

I have spent hours @ Target drooling over the dog stuff they have. YES! They most definitely has carriers. The small Izic Mizrahi (i know i spelled that wrong) tote is to die for!!! GO CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

They have gotten a lot of stuff now! We just ran by there after leaving my Father inlaw's. They have more stuff for little girl dogs than boys. The dresses and little jewelry for the little girl's are SOOOOO cute! My husband even got a kick out of the little necklace. They had little polo shirts we almost bought Caese, but didn't yet. We did buy him some 3 Dog Bakery cookies from there though. For you guys htat have little girl babies, definantely go check out the little sun dress and necklace..TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 11 2005, 06:17 AM
> *I was at Target last night and noticed they got in a whole bunch of new pet stuff (clothing, beds, bags, bowls, toys, picture frames, etc.).  It is really cute stuff.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51307*


[/QUOTE]

do they have any crates that maltese will fit in?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

They didn't have any metal crates but they did have the pop up kind:









OT: I was looking on Target's site and saw this. Haha!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH NO! I may have to get this!

Personalized Photo Purse


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

We finally got a chance to check out some of their new stuff tonight. Alot of it is pretty cool. It's great for the doggie fashion industry. Shows the pet fashion world is finally going mainstream!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 18 2005, 06:14 PM
> *OH NO!  I may have to get this!
> 
> Personalized Photo Purse
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53920*


[/QUOTE]

I saw that. My favorite photo purse is The Gina Alexander Collection


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

arrrggghhh. fiscal responsibility be damned! i went and bought the pink fuzzy coat with rhinestones on it. i cant believe i did that. i even brought The Boy along to be my "adult supervision" to prevent me from overspending in Target, SPECIFICALLY the pet section...

the buttercup is going to look stunning in this when she gets her hair cut (thanks to my work schedule, i wont be able to get her to see groomer brenda for another TWO WEEKS!). 

ann marie and the "we might be poor, but i'm still PRETTY!" buttercup


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i saw the website stuff....its cute how they sperate them into sporty, glamour, and all those other categories. i really like the sporty toys.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I bought Tini the Flexi leash yesterday. When I went I noticed they had pink dog footies, has anyone bought these? They are 9.99...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 20 2005, 12:50 PM
> *I bought Tini the Flexi leash yesterday. When I went I noticed they had pink dog footies, has anyone bought these? They are 9.99...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54516*


[/QUOTE]
I saw those. They look like the lily ones.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I bought Teddy the little denium jacket...he was only able to wear it a couple times before the weather got warm...but every single time people were stopping us and fawning all over him. So cute and manly at the same time. 










Funny thing is that he loves it too...he must realize that every one is making a fuss over how masculine he looks.

S


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini loves attention! It's so funny because she totally knows when people are making a big deal of her. People always ask if she bothers wearing all of her clothes, and I can honestly say it doesn't...she loves getting dressed and LOVES the attention that comes with an outfit (even if it's just from mom).


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL nichole!!! 

how does toby walk in them? i hated how ellie started walking like a duck...so i took them off her. lol. 

and cynthia says "all maltese look like girls" so its totally cool that you bought toby those shoes! LOL.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

We have those boots too! Bella loves hers. When I take the shoes out she knows she about to go somewhere. She wore them to Petsmart one day and a little girl came up and asked me "Since she has the pretty shoes does that mean she's the princess?"


----------



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

Okay guys... enough already!!!! I went to three, count em THREE Targets today by my house and was SOOO disappointed. They had the cute pink rhinestone jacket, which Ive already bought from Ebay, but nothing else! One ugly brown carrier, and that was it. For all three targets! Someone was talking earlier about seeing a pink croc carrier, and someone else said something about another cute little carrier. My Targets stink!! Even though shes not home yet, Ive already bought Belle a carrier, but I need a smaller one for now. And I dont really want to spend that much money. Urgh.... 10 more days til she comes home, though!!!! May 4th is the big day


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

